# MAC's Style Warrior Promo Bikini



## supercelestine (Jun 14, 2009)

Help me find one, please!

I think its so cute.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 14, 2009)

Not sure about that one in particular but if you google zebra bathing suits or bikinis  tons pop up everywhere


----------



## supercelestine (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks sweets, I did that this morning. 

I did that this morning; as you said, there are tons,  but none quite like these.

I super appreciate your help though! 

:~)


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 14, 2009)

Ring head office and ask. All the SW girls wore the same ones worldwide it seems:

Vex In The City: Style Warriors & other beauty haulage


----------



## supercelestine (Jun 15, 2009)

okay- I got the scoop. 

Yes, they all wore the same suit.

I went to MAC yesterday (downtown San Diego). One of the MUA's said that they had a few in back and that she tried on the whole outfit (heels/coverup/bikini) - super cute..


Problem is, the suit is made of some canvas-like material and not comforatble to wear whatsoever.  I'm guessing they were designed that way to ensure coverage.

So, I'll just look for something similar. Just wanted to share in case any other Specktralites loved it as much as I did.

Have a great day!

Celestine


----------



## jacquiqui (Jun 22, 2009)

american apparel has a similar bikini to the ones the models were wearing. 
Nylon Tricot Zebra Print Ruched Front Tube Bra - - American Apparel Online Store (top- bandeau style)
Nylon Tricot Zebra Print Triangle Bikini Top - - American Apparel Online Store (top- triangle bikini)
Nylon Tricot Zebra Print Side-Tie Bikini Bottom - - American Apparel Online Store (bottoms)

hope this helps!


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 22, 2009)

it is cute. i haven't seen many bikini's close to that exact zebra pattern or cut though. zebra print is everywhere this summer, u may end up finding something close to it.


----------

